# Auburn, CA Show



## nhglass

December 2 and 3, the 49er HBA Bottle And Antique Show at the Gold Country Fair Grounds, Auburn,Ca. Barbara and I will be selling at this one. I am bringing a portion of the collection that I am no longer collecting, to include a nice selection of 15 inch colored Demijohns and 5 beautiful Stoddard Lettered Flasks, as well as a few other goodies.


----------



## Poison_Us

Wish I could fly home to go....  miss that old town.

 Images of my childhood:

 The 49er statue (has been moved since I have






 The 2 Indian statues, also moved I think







 The courthouse... Dad used to work there in the elections dept.





 The old fire house






 I'm glad I got out of Cal. but I do miss what I left behind.


----------



## nhglass

Great Pictures ! Yes indeed Auburn, Ca is still a charming town !!


----------



## CALDIGR2

I'm happy to remain in my native state. Yep, I'll be there in the usual spot.


----------



## nhglass

Yes indeed , I am a California Native as well , but I collect New Hampshire Glass, see you at the Show.


----------



## tigue710

Be there or be square... Club House gin extravaganza!!!!!  Cant wait

 Funny you say nhglass, I am actually
 Going to be looking for some stoddard demijohns and a double eagle at the show


----------



## nhglass

I am bringing a nice GII- 82 Pint Stoddard Double Eagle Flask, plus a Stoddard Made Mineral Water Bottle, plus a few extra goodies !!!!


----------



## tigue710

2 days to go!


----------



## CALDIGR2

Tables all set up today, 1 December. Tomorrow morning we will deck the halls and get the show open to early lookers. This, as always, will be an outstanding Western event.


----------



## surfaceone

I hope that some of y'all will have cameras in hand and document some show highlights...

 Maybe these:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 please...




From.


----------



## Dabeel

I got a brand new camera on black friday, so I'll be sure to take some great pics and post them the next day.
 Where did you get that photo of dug Wister's from?( is that yours?) Enquiring minds what to know! 
 I've seen Mike Henness' collection of three Wister's clubhouse in varied colors, but that is a cool photo of freshly dug ones!
 I hope to meet a few of you that I haven't met in previous shows like you Tigue and Ron(ktbi). I'll be in a 49ers sweatshirt with a SF giants World Series hat...See you on Saturday

 Doug in Oakland


----------



## surfaceone

Hey Doug,

 It's from Ferd's place.

 Glad you're going to show us homebound types some photos. Thanks...


----------



## Rockhounder55

I was going to try and make this show, but decided it was too much driving. I have a longer trip into California planned for Christmas weekend. [] Maybe the Reno show for sure next summer. []  ~Mike


----------



## Rockhounder55

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> I hope that some of y'all will have cameras in hand and document some show highlights...
> 
> Maybe these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please...
> 
> Wowzers surf. These are calendar worthy.  ~Mike


----------



## Rockhounder55

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Hey Doug,
> 
> It's from Ferd's place.
> 
> Glad you're going to show us homebound types some photos. Thanks...


 
 These are calendar worthy, also, but probably not our 2012 bottle calendar. []  ~Mike


----------



## surfaceone

Would these qualify?


----------



## Rockhounder55

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would these qualify?


 
 Hmmm........, maybe. Have you submitted 4 pics yet? Perhaps we should have a separate "Man Cave" bottle calendar. That would be fun. I'll start a new thread on that after the other calendar is done. []  ~Mike


----------



## tigue710

sorry didnt get any pics of the club house display or the recently unearthed group, which I believe they sold and dispersed most of em today! Was amazing to see em all freshly dug up and the display is mind blowing!  The show was great today, a good time had by all with a few nice sales, some nice pick ups, and they fed us like kings!   Its a whole differant thing then what im used to, how bout spreads of druggist bottles and whiksey cylinders being on about every table instead of pontil meds and flasks!  I really thought Id see a few more choice historical flask and some colored demis!  Not much of a selection excpet for forum member NHGLASS's beautiful spread of Stoddard flasks and colored demi run...


----------



## surfaceone

> sorry didnt get any pics of the club house display or the recently unearthed group, which I believe they sold and dispersed most of em today! Was amazing to see em all freshly dug up and the display is mind blowing!Â  The show was great today, a good time had by all with a few nice sales, some nice pick ups, and they fed us like kings!Â


 
 Hey Matt,

 So the best thing about it was the food, huh?






 "Hildy!

 Get me rewrite and a photo of that Auburn Show for the 4 Star edition..." [8D]


----------



## tigue710

the best thing about it was the people of course!  Met a lot of nice folks, spent to much time away from table though cause I was BS'n to much!


----------



## nhglass

Barbara and I had a great time, It was a joy to meet up with Matt and have a fellow New England Flask and Demijohn enthusiast to talk to. I didn't find anything for the Stoddard Double Eagle or Demijohn Collections, but had a lot of fun meeting up with old friends !


----------



## Dabeel

Hey all, 
 I made a link for all the photos I took at the 49er bottle show in Auburn CA. The link should take you to my Flickr page. I didn't want to waste alot of bandwidth on the forum. 

 http://www.flickr.com/photos/7153813@N07/ 


 Let me know if the link works. 
 Enjoy, 

 Doug in Oakland


----------



## California Dream N

Yes... the link worked and some very beautiful pictures...thanks... Norene


----------



## andy volkerts

Wonderful pics, link worked quite well, was a fun time, even saw Ferdinand there........


----------



## CALDIGR2

I didn't see you, Andy. Did you drop by my table?


----------



## andy volkerts

> ORIGINAL:  CALDIGR2
> 
> I didn't see you, Andy. Did you drop by my table?


 [] Yeah Twice but ya all were away jawin, at least thats what the guy there said. Yours was the table at the end across from  the displays right??


----------



## CALDIGR2

Yeah, it was. Jawin' is what we do at shows, they're as much a social event as anything.[]


----------



## Dabeel

I changed the link at Flickr to separate the photos from other photos on my account.

 Here's the new link for the 49er bottle show pics in Auburn,CA this past Saturday.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/7153813@N07/sets/72157628298640507/

 Thanks to those who made compliments on my photos.

 Doug


----------



## surfaceone

Thanks Doug,

 I appreciate seeing these colorful photos. You captured some beauties. Thank goodness we had one faithful correspondent with his camera in hand. Well done.


----------



## CALDIGR2

Your photos are great, Doug. I didn't bother taking any, too busy goofin' and sellin'. I broke out some bottles that have been in the "black hole" for years and they are now in other folks collections. We are just temporary holders of bottle anyway. What're 'ya gonna do be buried with 'em? Not me.[]


----------



## tigue710

did you have that gin on your table Mike?  Or was is passed along before the show?  I dont remember seeing it there... that ones made some rounds!
 I woulda taken pics but only had my phone and it doesnt do the bottles justice...  I was to busy trying to figure out were them does dug the club house gins, they wernt telling though!  Im just wondering where they were distributed and what towns they are hitting hard so I can avoid them! 

 Nice pics Doug, you really caught the underlying excitement of the show... that golden gate is awesome!  I didnt get to see that...  The pearson Bodie was nice to see in person, and I see you got a few pics with Spears in them... Ive decided im after one of those!  I guess we didnt cross paths, or if we did I dint know it was you...


----------



## Dabeel

Hey thanks guys!
 It was fun using the new camera I got on black Friday....plus taking photos is a hobby of mine anyway.

 Matt: I read in one of your posts that you were going on Friday, so I didn't think you were going Saturday too. We'll run into each somewhere down the road. 

 Ron(ktbi) couldn't make it this year(was under the weather) kind of took the pictures for all who couldn't be there.

 Looking forward to the Reno show.......never have been to the National show before!
 Fot those I've never met yet.......here's my mug(next to the funny guy...literally)........come up and say Hi at the next show

 Thanks,
 Doug


----------



## CALDIGR2

Yes, the gin was on my table but NFS. Kind'a a show and tell thing. I was gonna put a Wistar's in the display, but decided not to. I had already passed on my London Jockeys so they were out of the picture, too. I did see a few in the display that I had dug over the years.


----------



## tigue710

I was wondering why it was just the Wistars and jockey clubs, I thought it was gonna be all club house gins?  Guess I missed something there...  I had a few bottles out for show and tell or sale for the right price!


----------



## sandchip

> ORIGINAL:  Dabeel
> 
> ...here's my mug(next to the funny guy...literally)...


 
 You can do it!


----------

